# Help With Eleaf Pico setup



## huzidada (31/7/17)

Hey guys. Im Huzi. 

Ive started vaping recently..3 weeks..to give up my smoking habit and so far Im doing really well having cut down from 30cigs a day to 7. 

I have bought myself a Pico 4Ml 75W and have been using that and have been happy with it. I thought the flavour was allright but I enjoyed the size the most. 

Now though, especially since I'm replacing my cigs with it, I find myself wanting a bit more flavour. My friend has the Smok V8 Stick with the big baby tank M2 coils and I must say I didnt realise how much more muted the taste was in the pico compared to the Smok. 

In regards to flavour I was wonderimg what coils would guy recommend to give a better taste and what wattage is best ballparks to be in.
I have the .3ohm and .18ohm ECL coils and usually have had them around 35w to 45w but then again I have had no experience if this is the right wattage besides bit and bobs that I picked up on the net.

Also is there a better tank that could maybe get me more flavour than the Melo 3 is currently providing? Any help will be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

huzidada said:


> Hey guys. Im Huzi.
> 
> Ive started vaping recently..3 weeks..to give up my smoking habit and so far Im doing really well having cut down from 30cigs a day to 7.
> 
> ...


I'm sampling the Smok Spirals Plus tank tomorrow probably (it'll fit on the Pico mod with only a little overhang), so will be able to give you some feedback after that. But apparently it has great flavour, according to some people on here as well as many YouTube reviewers.. so we shall see.

As for your current setup, your wattages are pretty close to what mine was. On the 0.3 ohm ECL coils I ran it at about 40W. The 0.18's I wasn't fond of, but I'd imagine 45-50W on them would be fine too. Remember though that while you're smoking, your taste buds won't pick up on the finer intricacies of the juices. Even after quitting smoking it takes months for them to recover. Granted, you already experience more flavour on the Smok V8 and yes, it will have more flavour due to the coil type and surface area.

You can pick up a Smok Baby Beast (or just the Baby) tank without the stick, but most Beast coils require high wattage and personally I'm not a fan of high-wattage vaping at all when it's not absolutely required. The Spirals Plus tank uses 0.6 ohm and 0.3 ohm coils and require between 20-45W, so that's more in my line - but your requirements may be different, of course.

Some things that'll help us to give more detailed recommendations:

1) Do you prefer a wide-open lung hit, or a more restricted lung hit?
2) Do you prefer flavour over clouds? How important are clouds to you?
3) What juices do you use currently? Or rather, what VG/PG ratios do they have?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reeves (31/7/17)

It's the shitty coil that is used in the melo. Remove the cotton ring that covers the little vent holes. Since I removed that cotton wall the flavour has enhanced. 



Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (31/7/17)

Thanks for the reply @aktorsyl. Will be keen to hear your review of the Smok Spirals.
Please bare with me as Im new to a lot of this stuff and tried to read up as much as I could before asking questions but I can definitely answer your questions and maybe that will help me discover what I need for my needs.

1) Do you prefer a wide-open lung hit, or a more restricted lung hit?
I found myself taking pulls like smoker, short, and mouth to lung, but recently have started the more traditional to lung hit. If I could choose though Id prefer a not so direct hit. Im kinda in the middle of both. 

2) Do you prefer flavour over clouds? How important are clouds to you?

Def flavour, clouds arent my thing, if I could see enough to substitute for cig smoke and get a nicotine hit Im happy.


3) What juices do you use currently? Or rather, what VG/PG ratios do they have?
Mostly 70/30. I like fruity flavours and thats it..anything else, desserts and beverages etc make me feel like I ate too much dessert.
XXX, Trinity and SNLV18 what Im rocking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huzidada (31/7/17)

Reeves said:


> It's the shitty coil that is used in the melo. Remove the cotton ring that covers the little vent holes. Since I removed that cotton wall the flavour has enhanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, could you please describe to me a bit better which cotton and how to remove if you dont mind.


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks for the reply @aktorsyl. Will be keen to hear your review of the Smok Spirals.
> Please bare with me as Im new to a lot of this stuff and tried to read up as much as I could before asking questions but I can definitely answer your questions and maybe that will help me discover what I need for my needs.
> 
> 1) Do you prefer a wide-open lung hit, or a more restricted lung hit?
> ...


You and I have pretty much identical vaping styles, then. I'll definitely let you know how the Spirals tank turns out - it might be a good option for you.
The Smok Beasts are more meant for clouds - that is not to say you can't get good flavour from them; you definitely can. But the coils I've tried on them.. eish. I had to turn the airflow almost all the way to the closed position.


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks for sharing, could you please describe to me a bit better which cotton and how to remove if you dont mind.


Or take a needle and poke holes in the wicking holes on the side of the coil (there should be 4 of them, if I remember correctly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huzidada (31/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> You and I have pretty much identical vaping styles, then. I'll definitely let you know how the Spirals tank turns out - it might be a good option for you.
> The Smok Beasts are more meant for clouds - that is not to say you can't get good flavour from them; you definitely can. But the coils I've tried on them.. eish. I had to turn the airflow almost all the way to the closed position.



Hahaha thats true, Ive played with it for a while with both M2 coils and with an X4 coil. Its a guzzler and chucks clouds but the flavour is so much more apparent I feel. Can almost taste the description if that makes sense. And yes have to have it on a quarter or else I choke and cough one way!

On my Pico I feel some flavours that taste great in the Smok have a bit of a strange taste...Maybe cotton, maybe the metal end piece..On a side note, what is the typical lifespan of a stock coil? 

In regards to poking holes in the coil, will it not make the tank leak?

Im keen to give the one .5ohm coil a try otherwise I have the .18 replacements and from a few opinions I heard they suck


----------



## Reeves (31/7/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks for sharing, could you please describe to me a bit better which cotton and how to remove if you dont mind.


It requires a complete strip down on the coil to remove the wall. 

Pop off the positive pin.
Remove the silicon grommet
Remove splash guard 
And push out the wire and cotton 

Once it's all out you will notice the cotton wall it's blocking the 4 holes. I used a wire hook and pulled the cotton out from the top. I wrapped and wicked a new coil popped it all back together. 

With the four exposed holes I packed the tiniest amount of cotton into them just in case of flooding. It's never flooded and it's tasting so much better. Still the better option would be to get a better tank  



Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (31/7/17)

Maybe try ceramic or stainless steel coils. I started with the melo and struggled with flavour until I tried the ceramic coils. Maybe you should also try a menthol fruit flavour like Blackout from @Sickboy77

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (31/7/17)

huzidada said:


> Hahaha thats true, Ive played with it for a while with both M2 coils and with an X4 coil. Its a guzzler and chucks clouds but the flavour is so much more apparent I feel. Can almost taste the description if that makes sense. And yes have to have it on a quarter or else I choke and cough one way!
> 
> On my Pico I feel some flavours that taste great in the Smok have a bit of a strange taste...Maybe cotton, maybe the metal end piece..On a side note, what is the typical lifespan of a stock coil?
> 
> ...


Nah poking holes won't make it leak. Just don't make massive craters, pinpricks is all you need. I used to do 3 to 4 pricks per wicking hole or so. You can't actually see them once you're done. @Reeves ' method will also definitely yield good results, but I'm not sure if you want to try that yet? It's up to you, worst case scenario is you lose one coil. Me personally, I didn't really go to that trouble, but I probably should've tried it at some point 

Lifespan on an EC coil depends on your vaping style and amount of liquid consumed, amount of sucralose in the liquid, etc. But on average they lasted me 1-2 weeks, usually closer to 2 weeks. Pretty good, actually.

The weird taste you're describing could be the cotton in those coils, yep. Doubt it's the coil wire, but just in case - compare the taste on the 0.3 (kanthal wire, I believe.. could also be nichrome, I'm unsure now) vs the 0.18 coil (which is stainless steel). If it's the same, then it's the cotton causing it.


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Reeves said:


> It requires a complete strip down on the coil to remove the wall.
> 
> Pop off the positive pin.
> Remove the silicon grommet
> ...



Hahaha you are dedicated sir but ah why not ...Ill give it a try on a spare coil just for "science sake". But will definitely look into a different tank

@Glytch will def give ceramics a try as well. Any recommendations on which ceramics to go for?

@aktorsyl definitely gonna wait on your take and maybe pictures of the Smok Spiral. Will also try out the method Reeves uses..You right im not that skilled in this department but will practice on a used coil first. 

When it comes to choosing ohms...what would be best for me...Ive been subohming...The Pico on .3 and Smok also .25 and its not so bad...but what if I go up(yes up) a bit? Would it give me a slower hit so to say and does the ohms effect flavour?


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Hahaha you are dedicated sir but ah why not ...Ill give it a try on a spare coil just for "science sake". But will definitely look into a different tank
> 
> @Glytch will def give ceramics a try as well. Any recommendations on which ceramics to go for?


You have motivated me to do my first tank review. I usually dont do reviews at all, but you're the second person now waiting for an opinion on the Spirals. Tomorrow night you shall have it (if the courier plays ball).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> You have motivated me to do my first tank review. I usually dont do reviews at all, but you're the second person now waiting for an opinion on the Spirals. Tomorrow night you shall have it (if the courier plays ball).


Is it going to be a video review?
Is this going to be the very first episode of Wet Wicks and Dry Hits?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Glytch (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Hahaha you are dedicated sir but ah why not ...Ill give it a try on a spare coil just for "science sake". But will definitely look into a different tank
> 
> @Glytch will def give ceramics a try as well. Any recommendations on which ceramics to go for?
> 
> ...


Vaporesso. I previously used the 0.6 ohm coils. Note the airflow is slightly more restrictive on the ceramic coils. They do last much longer though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> @Glytch will def give ceramics a try as well. Any recommendations on which ceramics to go for?


For the Melo you need a sleeve as a once off. http://eciggies.co.za/5pcs-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-Coils-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED-With-Sleeve?search=euc


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Heya, 
I was in an identical boat to you 4 months ago and also started with the Pico, your experience is almost identical to mine. 
The Melo tank and the coils are not great. I found the 0.18 ECL coils in temp mode the best compromise. 
I fixed my problem by buying a 22mm rebuildable dripper with some custom coils. Night and day compared to the Melo Tank.
Rebuildables seem daunting at first, but are actually so easy and rewarding. Do it! 
Flavours: Stick to fruity/menthol until you kick smokes 100%, you won't taste much on bakery/desserts until you do. 
Also look into DIY juice making as it will save you a ton of money. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

Guess the review will have to wait another day. The Courier Guy screwed up and sent the parcel to the other side of the country. ETA only tomorrow now.


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

@Glytch and @Andre thank you I will order a few of these and see how I prefer them.

@aktorsyl no problem bud theres no rush, and Im glad you inspired to do a review

@Eisenhorn I have these coils and think will test them out today being stainless. Any advice in temp mode? Do I just set it to Temp SS or do I have to play with M1 functions? Whats your recommended settings for temp etc that you use?

I am a bit daunted by rebuildables, especially since Im the type of guy that can change the turbo on a car but cant connect 2 speaker wires to each other to save his life


----------



## Neal (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> @Glytch and @Andre thank you I will order a few of these and see how I prefer them.
> 
> @aktorsyl no problem bud theres no rush, and Im glad you inspired to do a review
> 
> ...



Hello mate, just a quick welcome from a fellow Swazi vaper. Enjoy the forum, guys are fantastic here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Neal said:


> Hello mate, just a quick welcome from a fellow Swazi vaper. Enjoy the forum, guys are fantastic here.


Swazis in the house!! Hey Neale, thanks bro....Do we know each other maybe(yes Swaziland is that small)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Swazis in the house!! Hey Neale, thanks bro....Do we know each other maybe(yes Swaziland is that small)



Possibly mate, live on the farm at Malandelas, frequent the bar there often. Too often according to my wife. In UK for a little while, will be back Swazi side in around 3 weeks.


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

[/QUOTE] @Eisenhorn I have these coils and think will test them out today being stainless. Any advice in temp mode? Do I just set it to Temp SS or do I have to play with M1 functions? Whats your recommended settings for temp etc that you use?
[/QUOTE]

Just chuck it in SS Temp mode, set it to 60W (4 clicks), then vape at around 230~260°C
The vape isn't amazing, about the same as the 0.3 coils with a bit more airflow. However due to temp control you don't burn your cotton that easy and the coils last twice as long. I tended to get about a week out of the TC coils till they where gunked up vs a few days from the 0.3 coils (I did about 6~10ml a day through them).


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Neal said:


> Possibly mate, live on the farm at Malandelas, frequent the bar there often. Too often according to my wife. In UK for a little while, will be back Swazi side in around 3 weeks.


Oh sweet, Im in Manzini...Enjoy the Uk and safe trip back mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

@Eisenhorn I have these coils and think will test them out today being stainless. Any advice in temp mode? Do I just set it to Temp SS or do I have to play with M1 functions? Whats your recommended settings for temp etc that you use?
[/QUOTE]

Just chuck it in SS Temp mode, set it to 60W (4 clicks), then vape at around 230~260°C
The vape isn't amazing, about the same as the 0.3 coils with a bit more airflow. However due to temp control you don't burn your cotton that easy and the coils last twice as long. I tended to get about a week out of the TC coils till they where gunked up vs a few days from the 0.3 coils (I did about 6~10ml a day through them).[/QUOTE]

Thanks bud will def give it a try and see how it feels.
Last night I put the .5ohm coil that came in box. Quite a difference in resistance between .3 and .5. Primed coil and let it sit in tank of fresh juice for around 45mins. Started vaping at 15W and slowly increased wattage in 5w after every 50 pulls just to get the coil to break in(am I mad for doing this?)
Anywhere from 15w to 45W the juice tasted like crap, but at around 55w to 60w the flavour comes through decently. Using Oupas XXX and the menthol in there definitely makes my nose run Coils rated from 30W to 100W so maybe if Im brave I might crack it up and test it till the devices 75W rating(tell me no if this is a bad idea)


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

There is no right or wrong answer here bud. The higher you crank it up the more clouds and to a degree flavour you will get technically. HOWEVER going too high you will just cook your juice and burn your cotton as the wicking can't keep up and you'll get dry hits. I fell in the same trap and ramped my voltage all the way up in the beginning for an initial boost in flavour. However after dead coils and realising how much cooking your juice mutes the flavours it's not worth it. 
The 0.5 is designed for a more low watt MTL vape, the lower ohm coils are more for DTL vapes. 

Honestly, you're fighting a losing battle with the Melo3 tank and coils. You're trying to get a KIA Picanto to compete with a BMW. Sure, you can change this and drill out that etc... In the end it's still not going to be what you want. Best to just cut your losses and bite the bullet for a proper RTA. Also, much cheaper in the long run vs getting a new coil every week. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Also something that hasn't been mentioned is the Melo's chronic tendency to create an Airlock. 
Basically not enough air is able to get into the tank and replace the used up juice creating a vacuum. So the cotton isn't getting enough juice and flavour is crap. You'll notice if after a few hits you open the top a bunch of bubbles escape from the bottom.
This is probably the biggest issue with the Melo tank. 
To remedy, after every few hits unscrew the top cap a smidge. 
Also the poking holes in the cotton technique mentioned earlier helps to a degree. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Also something that hasn't been mentioned is the Melo's chronic tendency to create an Airlock.
> Basically not enough air is able to get into the tank and replace the used up juice creating a vacuum. So the cotton isn't getting enough juice and flavour is crap. You'll notice if after a few hits you open the top a bunch of bubbles escape from the bottom.
> This is probably the biggest issue with the Melo tank.
> To remedy, after every few hits unscrew the top cap a smidge.
> ...


Thanks bud and you right the tank will have to go to get the best out of rhis device. Any recommendations for a good RDA for a noob like me?

Ive been playing with preheat and the .5 coil tho and its okay. Huge imorovement. And yes I know about those bubbles but mine behaves okay.
Took apart the old coil too and yes see that even after you remove the coil and wick that theres cotton built into the sleeves and out of the 4 holes only 2 go straight though while the other two dont. I think this in itself is the biggest weakness.


I am gonna try the Ceramic coils as a lot of guys seem to enjoy the flavour better.

But yes def look into an RDA if I feel brave..otherwise the Smok Spiral Plus might be my homerun as I can buy coils premade .makes my life easy...A 30 Styvussent a day cost me R60. Think a coil a week is R70 on spirals so a massive saving either way(yes Im really that scared Ill blow something up )


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks bud and you right the tank will have to go to get the best out of rhis device. Any recommendations for a good RDA for a noob like me?
> 
> Ive been playing with preheat and the .5 coil tho and its okay. Huge imorovement. And yes I know about those bubbles but mine behaves okay.
> Took apart the old coil too and yes see that even after you remove the coil and wick that theres cotton built into the sleeves and out of the 4 holes only 2 go straight though while the other two dont. I think this in itself is the biggest weakness.
> ...


The SXK Hadaly is always an option.. it's surprisingly restricted for an RDA lung hit and has tons of flavour. Tons. Or the authentic Hadaly, of course.. but the SXK version is easier to get and usually available locally.

The Spirals coils should definitely last longer than a week  I say "should" cos these things are temperamental, but even EC coils lasted me up to 2 weeks and those things are pretty shyte.


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> The SXK Hadaly is always an option.. it's surprisingly restricted for an RDA lung hit and has tons of flavour. Tons. Or the authentic Hadaly, of course.. but the SXK version is easier to get and usually available locally.
> 
> The Spirals coils should definitely last longer than a week  I say "should" cos these things are temperamental, but even EC coils lasted me up to 2 weeks and those things are pretty shyte.



Will the Spiral Plus fit on the Pico tho because of the battery? I know the normal Spiral should but its a 2ML tank only.
Any place locally that sells the adapter to raise the tank to clear the battery cap?

Also with an RDA that means Ill have to drip juice onto the coil every few puffs or am I mistaken? If so Id rather prefer a tank that could give me the best possible flavour


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Will the Spiral Plus fit on the Pico tho because of the battery? I know the normal Spiral should but its a 2ML tank only.
> Any place locally that sells the adapter to raise the tank to clear the battery cap?
> 
> Also with an RDA that means Ill have to drip juice onto the coil every few puffs or am I mistaken? If so Id rather prefer a tank that could give me the best possible flavour


The Spirals will fit, yes. The Plus won't, the battery cap is in the way. (Sorry, I misphrased it in my initial post.. I meant the normal one will fit, not the Plus - my bad). You can get heatsinks here, though: http://vapeguy.co.za/22mm-heat-sink?search=heat sink
You'll have to measure the battery cap's height, and compare it to that of the heatsink to make sure you're covered. Maybe a good option would be this:
http://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-25-85W-mod?search=pico 25
For future-proofing? Depends on your budget, of course.

With an RDA you have to drip, yes - unless you get a squonking mod (and an RDA with a BF pin). That could be a steep initial expense. I prefer the RDA's for when I test my DIY juices, as I only test a few drops at a time. That said, there are plenty people who use RDA's by just dripping into them. Hence the name, I guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

The cost of a pack or two of commercial coils, and with eleaf probably one dud in each, can end up being costly if you are not getting good use from each coil.. A rebuildable tank, some wire and cotton is really much better value.. You will be restricted to 22mm tanks because of the Pico, so you will buy a 22mm, then you will try a friends 24mm and want that, then you will need a new mod to fit a 24mm..long story short, throw your calculator away and always tell yourself that it's all about the health benefits and not to save money so you won't be disappointed!

The eleaf coils do well with a good run in.. saturate, dry puff without firing and start using it low and keep it low for a bit till it runs in and gradually up the power.. you will taste where it feels right and when it starts to struggle with wicking.. Maximum wattage on eleaf coils have never performed well in my experience and for better coil life I would stay much below that..

Search ceramic coils there is plenty of info about the different Vaporesso coils that have been used in the Melo.. Coilart make coils that work in the Melo as well but I didn't like those much.. If you are looking to go higher ohm with higher nicotine to get a more restricted draw like smoking then there are a few Aspire coils that work in the Melo but I have not tried these.. Rewicking the eleaf coils might be a stretch especially if you are unfamiliar with rebuilding and don't have the tools but won't hurt to pull one apart and see for yourself..

IMO the Big Baby Beast is far superior to the Melo for outright flavor but they both are very different tanks and not closely matched.. consider something with a good RBA deck that also takes commercial coils so you have options..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

TheV said:


> Is it going to be a video review?
> Is this going to be the very first episode of Wet Wicks and Dry Hits?


Bwhahahah no. But we totally should do that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Bwhahahah no. But we totally should do that.


I also have a new tank coming in tomorrow... is this a sign?


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

TheV said:


> I also have a new tank coming in tomorrow... is this a sign?


Well I'll tell you this. If I can get a commercial coil to dry-hit at normal wattages, I deserve a bloody award.


----------



## TheV (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I'll tell you this. If I can get a commercial coil to dry-hit at normal wattages, I deserve a bloody award.


With the quality control on Smok coils lately I would actually not be too surprised


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

My 2c:
The Melo tanks and EC coils are not great. A 5/10 in flavour at best. (Stay away from the triton coils, they taste like an old tyre *shudder*) Maybe give the ceramics a try, however don't expect a night and day difference. 
The Pico is a great little mod, however restricted as it only takes 22mm Attys and a single battery means you gotta carry at least one spare. 
Maybe look at getting a nice 22mm rebuildable RDA for bags of flavour and keep that setup for home. A RDA gives you about a dozen hits, kinda like a cig before you need to refill. So perfect for "smoke breaks". Keep an eye on the classifieds and you should be able to snag something nice for cheap. 
Ideally you should be looking at a decent twin battery mod and a single coil RTA. 
Something like the Amit, Serpent or OBS Engine Nano. 
Don't be afraid of rebuildables. Building is dead simple and you really can't mess up much. An hour of youtube tutorials and you're sorted. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

M5000 said:


> The cost of a pack or two of commercial coils, and with eleaf probably one dud in each, can end up being costly if you are not getting good use from each coil.. A rebuildable tank, some wire and cotton is really much better value.. You will be restricted to 22mm tanks because of the Pico, so you will buy a 22mm, then you will try a friends 24mm and want that, then you will need a new mod to fit a 24mm..long story short, throw your calculator away and always tell yourself that it's all about the health benefits and not to save money so you won't be disappointed!
> 
> The eleaf coils do well with a good run in.. saturate, dry puff without firing and start using it low and keep it low for a bit till it runs in and gradually up the power.. you will taste where it feels right and when it starts to struggle with wicking.. Maximum wattage on eleaf coils have never performed well in my experience and for better coil life I would stay much below that..
> 
> ...



This is all too true  I can already see myself wanting more and more 

Honestly though, the Big Baby Beast, I could taste almost every single ingredient of the SNVL for example where in the Melo it was just a muted taste of something. So just based on that what RTA would work for me, if I can buy premade coils, great, if I have to make and its not complicated no problem I will learn. Dont want and RDA cause I vape a lot so to refill a lot more is a bit annoying, and I drive a lot so dont want stuff leaking all over my car( ejuice is some pretty messy stuff).
Im not scared to spend a little bit now as Im really trying to give up this disgusting habit for good, I tried both the Zyban and the Champix and not only did they make me feel terrible, it didnt do much. This is the first time Im doing so well.

And yes if later on I desire something a bit more I will be on here to ask recommendations, but for now I just want that extra bit of flavour


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> My 2c:
> The Melo tanks and EC coils are not great. A 5/10 in flavour at best. (Stay away from the triton coils, they taste like an old tyre *shudder*) Maybe give the ceramics a try, however don't expect a night and day difference.
> The Pico is a great little mod, however restricted as it only takes 22mm Attys and a single battery means you gotta carry at least one spare.
> Maybe look at getting a nice 22mm rebuildable RDA for bags of flavour and keep that setup for home. A RDA gives you about a dozen hits, kinda like a cig before you need to refill. So perfect for "smoke breaks". Keep an eye on the classifieds and you should be able to snag something nice for cheap.
> ...


Just one thing though - single-battery mods have the same battery life (in mAh) as double-battery mods connected in series. The only difference is the amount of volts you can put out.


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> This is all too true  I can already see myself wanting more and more
> 
> Honestly though, the Big Baby Beast, I could taste almost every single ingredient of the SNVL for example where in the Melo it was just a muted taste of something. So just based on that what RTA would work for me, if I can buy premade coils, great, if I have to make and its not complicated no problem I will learn. Dont want and RDA cause I vape a lot so to refill a lot more is a bit annoying, and I drive a lot so dont want stuff leaking all over my car( ejuice is some pretty messy stuff).
> Im not scared to spend a little bit now as Im really trying to give up this disgusting habit for good, I tried both the Zyban and the Champix and not only did they make me feel terrible, it didnt do much. This is the first time Im doing so well.
> ...


Well one thing I like about the Spirals Plus (and many other tanks) is that it has an RBA coilhead that you can build on. Having said that, I still haven't received mine so can't give an opinion on it yet.

I have an Engine Nano (which is good), and an Ammit 25 (which is overhyped to be honest, but it's not BAD). Each has their place.


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Yup, 
RDA isn't for you then at this stage. Don't drip and drive 

Also keep in mind that the best thing you can do for flavour is kicking the stinkies totally. Easier said than done, I know. Juices that tastes like vague nothing when I started are complex and jummy now a few weeks later. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Okay I think I may have good news but need you guys input. My friend really wants to buy my Pico off me. Not losing anything. 
Should I let it go and get something better now. And if so what would you guys recommend? 
Hehehe flip this vaping thing is crazy


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Yup, you have started your journey down the rabbit hole... 
Yeah, get your friend vaping and snag yourself an upgrade. 
I'm assuming you're not looking to drop a bundle on some premium gear right away. 
Maybe look at the Alien220 kit with the TFV8 then get a rebuildable deck. Tried and tested and best of both worlds I'd say. Also the Vapresso Revenger kit is a option. It uses the same coils as the TFV8 as far as I know (double check that first however). 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Yup, you have started your journey down the rabbit hole...
> Yeah, get your friend vaping and snag yourself an upgrade.
> I'm assuming you're not looking to drop a bundle on some premium gear right away.
> Maybe look at the Alien220 kit with the TFV8 then get a rebuildable deck. Tried and tested and best of both worlds I'd say. Also the Vapresso Revenger kit is a option. It uses the same coils as the TFV8 as far as I know (double check that first however).
> ...



Hahahah you right sir...Far down the rabbit hole I dont mind spending some money on a good setup . As long as I can get some good flavour then yes Ill be ready for it.


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

What are your airflow preferences? You say you are currently favoring a MTL style but are going towards a restricted DTL style right? Do you have the Melo full open, or a bit closed? On your friends V8 stick, did you enjoy the extra airflow or not so much? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> What are your airflow preferences? You say you are currently favoring a MTL style but are going towards a restricted DTL style right? Do you have the Melo full open, or a bit closed? On your friends V8 stick, did you enjoy the extra airflow or not so much?
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


On Melo and Smok I always preferred it on 1/ to just before a half open. I think I still do MTL hits but with a bit more of Direct Lung too, its hard to explain. I enjoyed them both more in the middle. Kinda like the perfect amount of loosness and tightness(thats what she said)


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Ok, so not a dedicated MTL setup then.
For straight out the box with pre-built coils available I'd say any smok device with the big baby beast. Alien, G-Priv or T-Priv. 
A step up would be the Smok Spiral plus or a Crown III.
Pure RTA's good options are the Serpent SMM, Engine Nano, Ammit 25.
Mods I'd say a Voopoo Drag, Smoant Charon or a Minikin boost/v2. 


Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Pitty Pretoria is a bit of a drive for you as Vapecon is end of the month and you'd be able to get things at crazy discounts. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Those are my thoughts along with my bias. More experienced guys can probably give you better more tailored advice. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Id love to do Vapecon but its both the Swazi Rally and Mayweather vs Mcgregor that weekend. 

Is there a difference with the Smok Mods and the mods like the Voodoo or is it mostly down to the tank.

The Spiral Plus has better Flavour than the Big Baby beast?
Im I right in assuming if I get the Smok kits that I couod always add a different head when I kike and thats where most of the flavour comes from?


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Your atty (tank) is where it's all at. All your flavour and 90% of your vape experience stemms from it. 

Mods, be it smok or other, is pretty much pick what fits your budget and looks good to you. There are differences in how customizable and fancy they are etc, but honestly you'll mostly just set it to basic wattage mode and all the fancy settings are a waste.
Haven't tried the spiral, and have just had a toot on a baby beast, so I can't really give input here. 

You can definitely get one of the smok kits and then screw on a different atomizer when you're ready to step up from the baby beast. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Your atty (tank) is where it's all at. All your flavour and 90% of your vape experience stemms from it.
> 
> Mods, be it smok or other, is pretty much pick what fits your budget and looks good to you. There are differences in how customizable and fancy they are etc, but honestly you'll mostly just set it to basic wattage mode and all the fancy settings are a waste.
> Haven't tried the spiral, and have just had a toot on a baby beast, so I can't really give input here.
> ...


Thank you bud. I really appreciate all the info. Will let you know what I settle for and my experience with it.

The Pico is officially gone...My friend says the flavour is amazing  Little does he know what hes in for


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Id love to do Vapecon but its both the Swazi Rally and Mayweather vs Mcgregor that weekend.
> 
> Is there a difference with the Smok Mods and the mods like the Voodoo or is it mostly down to the tank.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know the Spirals Plus yet. I do know the Big Baby Beast. Hopefully I can give a comparison tomorrow or so - but remember that it'll be subjective. Other people might experience it very differently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huzidada (1/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I don't know the Spirals Plus yet. I do know the Big Baby Beast. Hopefully I can give a comparison tomorrow or so - but remember that it'll be subjective. Other people might experience it very differently.


Thanks bud appreciate it.

Any comments on the Smok G150 kit? Its the new mod with the big baby beast


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks bud appreciate it.
> 
> Any comments on the Smok G150 kit? Its the new mod with the big baby beast


Unless I'm thinking of a different mod, that's the one with the built-in battery? While I have 2 or 3 mods with built-ins myself, there is one thing to remember: when the battery starts losing capacity, that means a mod replacement. Is it a dealbreaker? Absolutely not. Probably safer to work with and less hassles anyway. By the time the battery is shot, you'd be wanting to replace the mod in any case.

It has a good width too, and you can fit 25mm tanks on there without issue as far as I know. Bundled with the Baby Beast, it's a pretty solid kit to be honest. But with your vaping style, you're going to want to get a 510 drip tip adapter, with a 510 drip tip. That wide-bore tip would probably annoy you.

(I have to add here: I love the refill system on the TFV8's. No idea why they didn't continue with that on the Spirals)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

Mod I would go T-Priv from the Smok, it's pretty cool and I like the build quality and durability of it.. VooPoo Drag is a great option if you looking at other brands since it has a decent chip at the price.. I'm only speaking from the brands mentioned but the options are just too many so start by browsing and seeing what you like within your price range and then the guys can help you to shortlist it from there.. I'm not into TC but a TC guy could eliminate the ones that aren't great at TC, personally I love the curve function of the Asmodus Minikin which lets you set the wattage at 5 points during a puff, so you can fire at say 70watts for 5seconds and 65watts for 3seconds and so on, so like that we can give you our personal input.. So check what appeals to you in your price range, anything with a DNA or Yihi chips are the best boards around.. I saw Vapeclub has some new DNA mods in but didn't check the models..

Tanks will be great if you could try, or maybe read up a bit about them or see a few reviews to see them in action... Smok Beasts take premade coils and have a nice build deck but not sure the vape style would be restricted enough for you.. Building it is easy and leaking isn't an issue..

I really like the Engine and I think the deck is perfect for a beginner.. add to that great performance and TOP AIRFLOW which means you will get no leaking through the airholes which is fantastic when you are new to building because you can screw up the wicking and the juice will not pour out.. the downside is that you need the juice to pour out and mess your mod to learn to wick!

I love a Merlin mini, comes with a single AND dual coil deck in the box, AND comes with a reducer so you can convert it from a DL draw to a MTL draw..

Goblin V3, Serpent Mini 25, these are all being replaced by new versions and the older models are being discounted, so if you can squeeze in 2 outgoing versions instead of a newer one I would do that.. A 22mm Wotofo Sapor which is a top airflow rta which is made for flavor, and being top airflow it is a non-leaker, goes for R370 at Vapeclub and was cheaper elsewhere but sold out, that's just an example but it's a fine performer that would fit the Pico, not bad for the price of a pack of Smok coils..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (2/8/17)

Some great advice from the other guys. Just remember with the Smok G150 and other built in battery mods, if it's flat, thats it. No Vaping till you charge it. Since you're coming from a 30 a day habit, the battery might not last you all day. Having a mod with replaceable batteries and having a spare set or two is definitely a huge positive. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## huzidada (2/8/17)

Most guys in Johannesburg dont seem to have the GPriv in stock. I have a buddy that lives near VapeKings. Hes coming down tomorrow. Anyone care to maybe see what mods are worth getting from there. Will pair it with a Big Baby beast for now and will start slowly trying other tanks as time goes on. So a good mod please


----------



## Eisenhorn (2/8/17)

Going of the website (individual stores might have different stock) id say you would be well served with one of the following:
- Voopoo Drag ~ high end features for a mid range price (looking to pick one up for myself at Vapecon) 
- Smoant Charon: great rampup speed apparently 
-iJoy Captain: comes with bigger batteries and can also use standard 18650 with included adapter. 
-Lost Vape Therion: High end mod with price to match, but only goes to 75w

Only one to stay clear of is the Wismek Predator as it has problems with the 510 pin coming loose. 
Disclaimer:
I have not owned any of these, this is just my pic from research I have done for my own next purchase. 

Also remember to pick up batteries + spares plus an external charger. 



Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huzidada (3/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Going of the website (individual stores might have different stock) id say you would be well served with one of the following:
> - Voopoo Drag ~ high end features for a mid range price (looking to pick one up for myself at Vapecon)
> - Smoant Charon: great rampup speed apparently
> -iJoy Captain: comes with bigger batteries and can also use standard 18650 with included adapter.
> ...


Thanks brother

My friends a baller and bought the Therion

Im not gonna rush will hook up a new setup next week and use the Smok Stick till then. Why...Im still deciding which to get as I want to make a good decision..what you guys think.

1. Smok Alien or Tpriv. Dont want GPriv cause screen is worrying. Both work well out the bix, comes with Big Baby beast. Alien has updated paintwork so not gonna peel as easily as first version. TPriv cant hold bigger tank as far as Im aware(correct me if Im wrong)
2. VooPoo Drag. Besides ugly sticker on side this is a very loved mod on YouTube. Not a fan of the overhang with the bigger tanks tho.
3. Minikin V2- beast and built like a tank
4. Smoant Charon or Battlestar- beautiful looking devices

What do you guys think?

Also how does the Uwell Crown3 compare to the Smok Baby Beast? Looks like a decent prebuilt clearomizer before I start making my own coils and an alternative to the baby beast


----------

